
What Startups Must Learn to Scale - pucknkhaos
https://medium.com/@TheIOSummit/structure-isnt-the-enemy-what-startups-must-learn-to-scale-7c67af8c1f3c
======
tinaleaton
On the topic of structure, I think it's also vital in building an effective
culture. Culture is important to retention; especially for those veterans with
lots of valuable, day-one knowledge. Without some kind of belief structure
that keeps existing workers and new hires on the same page, how can you
possibly work toward the same goal effectively?

~~~
pucknkhaos
DAMN RIGHT, Tina! And it's one thing to say you want to build culture, but
it's another thing to actually do it - and do it effectively. Take a note from
Gary Vee and talk to your people for 10 minutes every quarter and give a shit.
It WORKS.

------
cryoshon
imo, it's unwillingness to delegate that is the biggest sinker of startup
ships.

delegation is useful for more than mere business efficiency. it also helps
founders -- who may be new to leadership themselves -- build their personal
formidability.

people notice the difference between someone who is accustomed to leading
others and someone who isn't, and it can make or break a new company when
investors are theones noticing.

~~~
pucknkhaos
Oooooh, good one. It's hard to let go of your baby! LOL! And even I'm
learning, and have heard other founders say, "I can't work IN my business for
it to grow, I have to work ON my business". And it does suck a little that you
can't do the "fun" work, but it's pretty awesome to see your baby growing and
thriving.

